# Inherited - LGB Trains and Figurines!! Help!



## Swirv02 (Oct 18, 2016)

Hello everyone. I have a decent amount of trains that I inherited from a passing family member a few years back. These trains have been sitting in the basement and I am finally getting around to posting them up for sale. The problem is, I have no idea what I have and how much it is all worth. Due to the number of responses that I've received and the fact that a few of the inquiries were shocked at the price listed (in a good way), that has lead me here. Could any of you please let me know what I have and maybe help me understand whether or not my price is fair for a buyer but also for me as the seller. Thanks very much!!

Craigslist link to trains and pictures: http://annapolis.craigslist.org/clt/5816767889.html


----------



## Cataptrra (Mar 16, 2015)

Swirv02 said:


> Hello everyone. I have a decent amount of trains that I inherited from a passing family member a few years back. These trains have been sitting in the basement and I am finally getting around to posting them up for sale. The problem is, I have no idea what I have and how much it is all worth. Due to the number of responses that I've received and the fact that a few of the inquiries were shocked at the price listed (in a good way), that has lead me here. Could any of you please let me know what I have and maybe help me understand whether or not my price is fair for a buyer but also for me as the seller. Thanks very much!!
> 
> Craigslist link to trains and pictures: http://annapolis.craigslist.org/clt/5816767889.html


If you're selling ALL of that for $400, someone is getting a steal of a deal! 

I'd think what you have there would be worth at least twice to triple what you're asking for it. But that's just my opinion! 

If I could afford it and that's what you're really asking for all of that, I'd jump on that deal in a heartbeat!


----------



## riderdan (Jan 2, 2014)

You're asking a question that's pretty hard to answer.

One possibility is to put the LGB item numbers into eBay's search and see what comes up. But keep in mind that the asking price isn't always what these things sell for. If you look at just the listings that sold, you'll get a better idea.

Beyond that, there's the question of condition (were they stored in a closet and taken out only at Christmas, or did they live outdoors year round?) and location (how many G scale folks are near enough to you in Maryland <I know of at least one  > to come and look at / buy them)

LGB items do tend to hold their value fairly well, but it's really difficult to say over the internet what they're worth. I agree that $400 for the lot would be a really good deal for a buyer. It's hard to say how much higher you could go and still find someone local though.


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

I think $400 is a very good deal for the buyer. you may be able to get about twice that.
It may be better to sell the track as one lot, all loose figures as another lot and packaged figure sets as a different lot. The locomotives with tenders could be sold separately with a couple of cars and perhaps the rest of the cars all sold as one lot. The cars are all a mixed lot of roadnames so not attractive as a single lot unless sold cheap. 
I noticed there is a green box car image but is not in the list of items (could be a sound car and worth more). Some cars may be better sold by themselves if sought after.
Condition and the whether items are in original boxes will need to be considered when evaluating prices.

P.S. The 3 coal cars are locomotive tenders, two of which should be sold with the locomotives.

Andrew


----------



## DennisB (Jan 2, 2008)

The price is excellent providing that the engines work. Can you verify that? Regards, Dennis.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

If in nearly new shape, the engine tender combo can be worth over $125 each.
Used track in good shape at a minimum is $3 per foot.
Figures, LGB sets of 4 go for over $20 new.
When taking pictures of rolling stock (esp engines) metal wheels and shoes depict running time and the less wear the more value. If no wear then you can get max $$.

If I lived near the seller, I would pay the $400 and be very pleased even if the engines had a problem. These are very easy to fix and by viewing all the pictures I did not see any damage. Usually the engines are missing the generator/compressor on top of the boiler. Caboose is missing a smoke stack but these are readily available.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

The overall asking price is good if you are hoping to sell it reasonably quickly, if no one bits at the one lot price, break them into smaller lots to sell, like two passenger cars for $80, the previous posters have given fair prices for the other items. 

If you goal is to sell them, then use the prices suggested, if you are trying to get maximum dollar for them you will need to be ready to sit on them for a very long time, like months or longer. The market is flat, there is a lot of used items on the market, but the prices suggested should move. I would place them on Ebay as local Craiglist is very very limited viewing audience.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

> I would place them on Ebay as local Craiglist is very very limited viewing audience.


I did notice they had been on Craigslist for 12 days.

I've noticed a lot of activity on the Facebook G-scale Swap and Shop. These items are ideal for that crowd, and there's no fee to join or sell.


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

I agree with Andrew (Garratt), to get the best prices, take them down from Craigslist and make separate lots on Ebay. Yes, you have to pre-pack and calculate the shipping parameters, but the buyer would pay shipping, and you'd have a nation-wide audience (vs. only the Annapolis area). 

You could re-group them into starter sets (loco / tender, cars, track), or group them as has been suggested. I'd leave the figures in their own group (or even a few groups), because a lot of folks are after figures that are not after LGB starter set equipment.

Better yet, start your own layout! We have folks in your neck of the woods that would be glad to show your theirs, and advise you on getting started in your own back yard...


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

And if you do decide to use ebay and open it up to beyond the continental u.s.a, stay away from ebay's latest fee scheme, "global shipping programme" which is just a buyers premium fee system. 

Any smart international ebay consumer stays away from those postings. 


Good Luck with your sale !


doug c


----------



## Swirv02 (Oct 18, 2016)

Thanks to everyone for such an amazing wealth of knowledge and input. I will be taking the Craigslist ad down and will separate everything out on eBay or will check out that Facebook shop mentioned above. Thanks again everyone!


----------

